# Td



## Stat42 (Jul 7, 2016)

Another quick and secure TD from h-as pharma. Can't wait to start with the new gear and see if their tren e is as good or better than their tren ace. 
Do yourselves a favor by f you're looking for a new lab or on the fence with some shaky ones and give h-as harms a shot. Great prices and great gear that hasn't ever let me down 


H-as Pharma


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 11, 2016)

Thx for the great review brother, enjoy the gears : )


----------



## Stat42 (Jul 11, 2016)

No doubt brother


H-as Pharma


----------



## Ainanalu (Nov 17, 2016)

I might give em a shot.


----------

